# Single Malt Database



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

http://scotchhunter.com/cgi-bin/cp-...=N&affl=&cip=63.118.56.110&act=&aff=&pg=store

this site has a lot of great info on single malt from all regions or Ireland


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## wh0re (Apr 26, 2007)

pretty cool man, thanks!


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Excellent! Thanks for the link.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

No Problem guys I like to help out whenever I can


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Bump for those who have not seen it


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Things that go bump in the night are sometimes good. Thanks for the linkage, getting a scotch education is good thing.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice link, I will enjoy this site


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

TY for the linky. :tu


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

A lot more links here:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=29273

It's been a while, so I don't know if they're all current or not...


----------



## IceChant (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks, nice links.


----------



## Satch (Apr 17, 2007)

Can never read to much about scotch. thanks for the info.


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Thank you so much for sharing :tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Bump


----------

